# Washington State Convention?



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 30, 2020)

Since Rainfurrest isn't anymore which I really wanted to go to but oh well. Is there convention that took it's place? I live in an area where there's no furries so being in the fandom is really hard. Everyone is usually in Spokane, Seattle or Olympia, which are 3+ hours away.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 30, 2020)

This map shows 4 Washington Furry Events!

Furry Convention Map - WikiFur


----------



## Ryder.Rough (Jan 30, 2020)

Feel for ya, my nearest convention is an 8-hour drive. North-West USA amiright?


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 1, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> This map shows 4 Washington Furry Events!
> 
> Furry Convention Map - WikiFur



Thank you ^_^


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 1, 2020)

Ryder.Rough said:


> Feel for ya, my nearest convention is an 8-hour drive. North-West USA amiright?



Yes. Pacific NorthWest


----------



## KobiTheFox (Feb 11, 2020)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Since Rainfurrest isn't anymore which I really wanted to go to but oh well. Is there convention that took it's place? I live in an area where there's no furries so being in the fandom is really hard. Everyone is usually in Spokane, Seattle or Olympia, which are 3+ hours away.


tell me about it. Here in Croatia there's barely any furry in sight. I only know one and he is at least an hour distance of me without any traffic. Pratically every furry con in a English speaking country is simply too far away from me. The plane tickets alone would be too much for me because our economy is different and don't translate well to the expenses of 1st world countries.


----------

